# Pond cost/contractor recommendations



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I want to build a 1/2 to 1 acre pond. The soil types appear to be acceptable per the Soil and water conservation district listings. The grade is 4-6 percent. Any one have an idea on the price tag or know of any experienced pond builders around Union County. I have plenty of places to put the extra soil.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron Chapman or Lester Rausch are the best in my opinion. There were a couple locals doing ponds that considered them to be just holes in the ground & the quality of work shows. My advice after having built one, is to make it as large as you can & 10+ feet deep to allow some siltation & slippage of the banks. The extension office (soil & water) were very helpful as well.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks T180. Rausch was one that the SWCD gave me also. What kind of price ranges did you see when getting quotes? I got one quote so far that was $10,000 for a half acre. I have no idea what a fair price would be.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Had mine built during the building boom in 1999. All the excavators were so busy that it was hard to get anyone scheduled to even look at it & lead time for construction was 6-10 months !! I had 1/2 acre excavated pond dug (with almost no dike) an expansion of the driveway parking area, circle driveway, base stone, & small river stone for beach & it was right at $7000. $10,000 for an acre seems about right.


----------



## badducchio (Apr 21, 2015)

supercanoe, I had a 3/4 acre dug last fall for $13,000 labor and $5,000 parts (spillway pipe, rip rap, etc). Also had quotes for $18k, $22k, $23k, and $28k. Three tips, 1) make sure they dig a core trench (or key way), 2) compaction, compaction, compaction, 3) make sure to build an emergency spillway. Good luck


----------

